# Breeding too young?



## Dazzyp (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi everyone,
My tiels have started to mate.....or try to at least, only I've never had a male start so early, he is literally not 6 months old yet. The hen is near enough 2 years old.

My question is, will the mating be productive at such a young age?


----------



## Dylan&Gracie (Nov 21, 2014)

The male at that age would probably be a deadbeat dad and not help care for any babies he may produce. They mature physically before mentally, like most animals, and that bird is still a teenager and probably not ready to start a family yet.


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

They really shouldn't breed now, as he is way to young. You should read this on hormone control to prevent them breeding- http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330. Males shouldn't breed until they are at least 18 months of age, and any less than that can be problematic.


----------



## Dazzyp (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks, I'll try reducing daylight and such. I have an avi sun lamp which they have on for a shot time every day, this seems to 'set them off' so I think I'll give thatva rest too. If I can't stop them mating, do I separate them?


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

I would separate them if the hormonal issues don't stop. He really shouldn't be allowed to mate. There are many things that can  happen from immature parents- such as birth defects, egg binding in the hen, calcium deficiency in the hen, etc etc... Even your hen is barely of the age to breed. So yes, do anything you can to keep them from breeding.


----------



## Dylan&Gracie (Nov 21, 2014)

I wouldn't separate them. I just wouldn't encourage them. Don't give them a good spot to nest in, no boxes or snuggley hidey spots. If they still laid eggs on the cage floor, I'd remove them the first time around. If they laid again, replace them with fakes and let the female go through the incubation cycle harmlessly so no babies result.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

If you cannot get them to stop, I definitely would separate them rather than risk health issues from immature birds laying eggs, particularly on the hen's side. Put one in another cage and put them next to eachother so that they can still be in eachother's company without being able to mate.


----------

